# مجموعة منتقاه من المواضيع .... تهمك يا مهندس الميكانيكا



## م المصري (4 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ايمانا من الجميع بوجود ارتباط ويثيق بين مهندسي الميكانيكا و مهندسي الطيران 

و ان كلا منهما مكمل للآخر 

فقد تم توقيع معاهدة تبادل علمي و خبراتي بين قسمي الطيران و الميكانيكا 

وافق عليها مشرفنا الكبير 

شكري محمد نوري 

تكون نافذة لأعضاء القسمين علي كل ما هو جديد و مشترك و مفيد 

و ان شاء سوف تجدد هذه القائمه دوريا ​-------------------------------------------------------

قائمة مواضيع مختاره لك زميلي مهندس الميكانيكا 

عالم المحركات .. شرح مبسط جدا بالصور المتحركه.

فكرة عمل الـ pulse jet engine 

كيفية تحويل (الشاحن التوربيني) (Turbo Charger) إلى محرك نفاث ...

中 محرك نفّاث مصنوع من الخـُــردَة 中 

المحركات الصاروخية 

ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ

تصميم تنك هواء مضغوط في المركبات الطائرة بـ composite material

كيف تقاس سرعة الطائرة ؟

كل ما تريد معرفته عن الطائرات الهيليكوبتر

تحياتي للجميع 

​


----------

